# Would you go for a swim here?



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=738142900276974


----------



## Pecos (Jul 14, 2020)

Not bloody likely!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

I think you're toying with your life, but for those that do, you had better be a strong swimmer and in fairly good shape.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 14, 2020)

Not in this lifetime.. and not in any other either!


----------



## Lovely Rita (Jul 14, 2020)

A gigantic No for me. For one I am not that strong of a swimmer. Two, there would be no way in hell I would be able to climb those rocks to get out of that pit.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 14, 2020)

Reminiscent of a top load washing machine.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 14, 2020)

'Stupid is as stupid does' - no offence. Just a thought  ☺


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 14, 2020)

*Absolutely nothing between the ears those nutters.*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 14, 2020)

If I was an experienced swimmer,diver I may consider it but since I'm not,I'll take a pass


----------



## Pepper (Jul 14, 2020)

Where is this place?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2020)

Kauai, Hawaii


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2020)

I can see someone going for a "drowning" there...….

I saw something like this place at Hanauma Bay, but a smaller opening.  The water would come all the way to the top of the hole and then drop way down.  People would jump in and then ride it up and down.  Looked really dangerous.  I like thrills; I'm not much on danger.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks so much for posting this thrilling video Radish Rose!

We will be flying back to our favorite place in Kauai just as soon as there's a vaccine and it's "safe" to fly again.

I thought we had been everywhere on the island, but have never been there. In fact I never knew about it, but after doing some investigation we know how to get there now.  It's called "The Queen's Bath".

I was such a daredevil at their age, and a very strong swimmer, so I may have tried it back in the day.  We might hire a private helicopter to take us there, it wouldn't be the first time we've done that in our travels. Besides there is only a very long foot path to get there and *that* I'm not doing!

*Geeze now we are itching to travel again!!*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 14, 2020)

YES I would. It looks like it would be a blast  and of course timing is everything here ( besides knowing how to swim ) lol I’m still a strong swimmer


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> "The Queen's Bath"


Cool Name, @Kayelle  and thank you. Thanks @applecruncher for it's location. I had no idea where it is.

Maybe you can have the chopper hover so you can take a dip and it can pull you out?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Cool Name, @Kayelle  and thank you. Thanks @applecruncher for it's location. I had no idea where it is.
> 
> Maybe you can have the chopper hover so you can take a dip and it can pull you out?



*Now that's a brilliant idea!!! I would most definitely do that!*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah. Second thought, I like living too much to risk something so crazy. If the tide coming in weren’t so strong then I’d do it but that’s one crazy undercurrent. Even trying to make it up to the ledge is so dangerous due to the force of the water. If you missed the ledge the first time then you have to pray you get to the ledge before the next wave shows and and since you’re heading into the cliff the water force could easily bash your head open.
I wouldn’t like that much but if the water current wasn’t so harsh I’d jump in.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> View attachment 113687


This doesn’t surprise me. That warning should be up. I’m relieved to see that.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2020)

*Very, very interesting!*!https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...ationId=101&albumid=101&filter=7&ff=383930172


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 15, 2020)

Without seeing that video after I learned it was called "The Pool of Death" I would definitely go there for a dip but then I shave with a lawnmower.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 15, 2020)

Scary, scary, scary
The boys can go back and brag to their peers.
  Death is far away to the young


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *Very, very interesting!*!https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...ationId=101&albumid=101&filter=7&ff=383930172


What a beautiful place!


----------



## drifter (Jul 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=738142900276974


Don’t think so. I’ll pass.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jul 20, 2020)

In my lake, I will pass too
https://www.facebook.com/KPRC2/vide...c2co2hk1zfqutm_sourcefacebo/2183540651675976/


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *Very, very interesting!*!https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...ationId=101&albumid=101&filter=7&ff=383930172


After seeing these photos I jump In. These photos give a better idea of what the waters like from an angles .


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

Swimming with crocodiles and alligators I will never do


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Where is this place?


Google is your friend - in this case. Ba ha ha 

Should I book "us" a trip? If not why ask the destination?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 20, 2020)

Better to die having an adventure than in a nursing home. No?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Swimming with crocodiles and alligators I will never do


They just want to be friends. It's a more adventurous form of swimming with the dolphins. 

A recent inquiry shows a group rate is cheaper - who is in?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 20, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> They just want to be friends. It's a more adventurous form of swimming with the dolphins.
> 
> A recent inquiry shows a group rate is cheaper - who is in?


 I don’t think my drugs are good enough for you to convince me


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 20, 2020)

In my earlier years I would have


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Should I book "us" a trip? If not why ask the destination?


I can be ready in half an hour


----------

